# Heather Locklear hat sich verlobt !!!



## Mandalorianer (15 Aug. 2011)

*Heather Locklear hat sich verlobt !!!
*​


Die US-Schauspielerin Heather Locklear will ihren Kollegen Jack Wagner heiraten. Wie Locklears Sprecherin bestätigte, haben die beiden sich am Freitag verlobt. Weitere Details zur geplanten Hochzeit gibt es bisher aber noch nicht.

Heather Locklear war bereits einmal mit Bon-Jovi-Gitarrist Richie Sambora verheiratet. Im April 2007 ließen sich die beiden scheiden. Mit ihrem jetzigen Verlobten stand Heather bereits einige Male für die TV-Serie 'Melrose Place' vor der Kamera.


*Gruss vom Gollum :thumbup:*


----------



## BlueLynne (15 Aug. 2011)

wenn man sie sie sieht, scheint es wirklich ernst zu sein


----------

